# In-family transfer of regulated firearm (MD)



## brianong18

Can the transfer of a regulated firearm be conducted between two family members?

Yes, this type of transaction is considered a gift. The law stipulates, if the regulated firearm is a gift to the purchaser’s, spouse, parent, grandparent, grandchild, sibling, or child, the recipient shall:
(1) Complete an application to purchase or transfer a regulated firearm; and
(2) Forward the application to the Secretary of the State Police within 5 days after receipt of the regulated firearm. 

I got this from the Maryland State Police FAQ on Firearms Registration. 

According to the FAQ, the firearm can be transferred to me by filling out the transfer form and forwarding it to the MSP. Nothing is said about both people being MD residents or that both people need to be present to transfer the firearm. My dad lives in Guam. He has MD residence as well. I live in MD. My dad is giving me his Glock 17 that he barely uses. Can he ship it to me? Would all I need to do is fill in the form and send it to the MSP after I receive it? 

Anyone have experience with transferring a regulated firearm to a family member?


----------



## brianong18

I called the MD police today since there was no reply to this thread. The FAQ wasn't very clear. I was told that both people need to be present and that transfer will take place at a police barracks. Only difference between a firearm that's a gift from family and a firearm that's transferred between residents is that there is no fee for the gift transfer.


----------



## Jason248

laws differ from state to state, i just got a glock 17 as part of a trade from a friend my self and i did not have him with me when i transfered it but, i did have a bill of sale with the serial number of the gun, both our drivers license numbers hand written and with signatures plus had copies of the drivers license's scanned on top of it.

I also did not do this at a government center and just went to a local FFL to have the transfer done.


dunno if this helps...


----------



## Couch Potato

If the other person s a resident of another state, those laws will need to be considered too. For instance you can't give a handgun to anyone, regardless of relationship, who is a resident of North Carolina unless the person receiving the gun has a permit to receive the gun. (This even applies when a resident of NC is inheriting the gun from a family member!) 

My personal practice is to always use the services of someone with a FFL regardless of who is involved in the transaction. The small service fee is worth the peace of mind it provides.


----------

